# negative sbsize



## cpm@ (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi,

After running Skype, I'm getting a lot of messages repeated:

From /var/log/messages:

```
kernel: negative sbsize for uid = 1001
last message repeated 982 times
```

How to fix this error? Any hint?


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 1, 2012)

Someone mentioned the problem: http://osdir.com/ml/freebsd-hackers/2010-11/msg00313.html

But no examples that solve the issue :\


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 16, 2012)

I try tuning some sysctl(8)() variables and look what happens.

My entries in /etc/sysctl.conf


```
net.inet.ip.intr_queue_maxlen=256
kern.ipc.maxsockbuf=2097152
kern.ipc.nmbclusters=65536
kern.ipc.somaxconn=128
kern.ipc.maxsockets=65536
kern.maxfilesperproc=32768
kern.maxfiles=65536
net.inet.tcp.nolocaltimewait=0
kern.ipc.shm_use_phys=0
net.inet.tcp.sendbuf_max=2097152
net.inet.tcp.recvbuf_max=2097152
net.inet.tcp.sendbuf_inc=8192
net.inet.tcp.recvbuf_inc=16384
net.inet.tcp.hostcache.expire=3600
```

What could I change to increase the network performance?


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 4, 2012)

I noticed that switching to shell/zsh made disappear those messages. The value reported by limit(1)() is correct.

```
[CMD]% limit | grep sbsize[/CMD]
sbsize     unlimited
```


----------



## Crest (Aug 4, 2012)

no it's not


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 4, 2012)

Crest said:
			
		

> no it's not



More details...


----------

